# Marine helicopter squadron commander fired



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 7, 2017)

So is it safe to assume that this is the same career killer in the Corps that it would be in the Navy?

But....even if she had "self reported" her arrest, would it still have gotten her fired?

Marine helicopter squadron commander fired

The commander of a North Carolina-based helicopter squadron was fired Wednesday for not properly reporting an off-duty incident that is being investigated by the Naval Criminal Investigative Service, according to II Marine Expeditionary Force. 

Lt. Col. Jennifer Grieves was relieved of command of Marine Heavy Helicopter Squadron 464 by Maj. Gen. Matthew Glavy, commander of the 2nd Marine Aircraft Wing, a II MEF news release says.  

“Glavy based his decision on issues stemming from an off-duty incident that was not properly reported,” the news release says. “The unreported incident was not related to squadron operations.” 

Grieves was arrested at her home in the early morning of Dec. 16 and charged with simple assault, said Col. Donald Worrell, of the Onslow County Sheriff's Office. Worrell characterized the incident as a domestic assault but he did not elaborate further. Grieves was taken to the local jail and released after her court appearance later in the morning, he said.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 7, 2017)

@policemedic  what do you think happened?


----------



## pardus (Jun 7, 2017)

That's a Shame. One fuck up is all it takes...

She probably beat her husband's ass for no having dinner ready when she got home.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 7, 2017)

pardus said:


> She probably beat her husband's ass for no having dinner ready when she got home.



LOL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 7, 2017)

pardus said:


> That's a Shame. One fuck up is all it takes...


I am still curious...is the general opinion that she would have lost her command if she had self-reported, or was it more because she did not report and it turned into an integrity issue?


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 7, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I am still curious...is the general opinion that she would have lost her command if she had self-reported, or was it more because she did not report and it turned into an integrity issue?


Salvageable if she reported (read her bio, wow).
I doubt she survives with her career intact now.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 7, 2017)

edit


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm guessing she was fucked as soon as NCIS got involved and someone above her had to say, "ummm...Colonel, any reason you didn't let me know NCIS might be stopping by and asking a few questions?"

With my teams:

Rule #1 - Don't do stupid shit
Rule #2 - If you do stupid shit, make sure I know about it before someone above me asks so I can cover your dumbass without having to say, "huh?"


----------



## policemedic (Jun 8, 2017)

Marine0311 said:


> @policemedic  what do you think happened?



Any opinion I have is merely speculation, so I'll keep it to myself.

I will say it seems a shame for such a well-respected officer to (very likely) close out her career this way.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 8, 2017)

pardus said:


> That's a Shame. One fuck up is all it takes...
> 
> She probably beat her husband's ass for no having dinner ready when she got home.



She probably beat her *girlfriend's* ass for no having dinner ready when she got home.

It was not an uncommon occurrence for the MPs to be in the housing area arresting one of our uniformed ladies for assaulting her partner.  Equality and all that


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 8, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I'm guessing she was fucked as soon as NCIS got involved and someone above her had to say, "ummm...Colonel, any reason you didn't let me know NCIS might be stopping by and asking a few questions?"
> 
> With my teams:
> 
> ...



When I have been in leadership positions this is almost verbatim what I told my people.  My mantra: "No surprises."


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 8, 2017)

H


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 8, 2017)

I was going to type some shit out. But I think I will sum up my thoughts with "dumbass" and leave it at that.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 8, 2017)

Domestic assault is grounds enough for relief reported swiftly or otherwise. Her commanding officer can do so at his or her discretion with no burden of evidence.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 10, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> However it went down, she had plenty of time to let the USMC know about it. She had to know that this would come out eventually.
> 
> I don't know how much time she has in for retirement, probably enough with her prior enlisted time.  I hope this is not an event that will put her retirement benefits at risk.


It's confirmed. She beat her wife and didn't tell her chain of command about being arrested.

I don't think we would be very sympathetic to a male officer who did the same. She was on track to be a General Officer. Not anymore.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Teufel said:


> It's confirmed. She beat her wife and didn't tell her chain of command about being arrested.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 10, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Knowing the facts now, I have to agree with you. Unleash the dogs.




Lesbian drama.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 10, 2017)

Teufel said:


> It's confirmed. She beat her wife and didn't tell her chain of command about being arrested.



In your opinion sir, was her career salvageable if she had self-reported the arrest? 

I'm not looking to defend her actions, just trying to understand state of mind.  

She's not the first Marine to get herself arrested, and especially for that specific infraction.  But now her truthfulness and integrity will always be in question wherever she goes in the Corps.  And after the Corps for that matter.  #Google. 

J.J. DID TIE BUCKLE - That's Marine Corps 101, and to this day I still remember the Integrity lesson from boot camp.   Often I think these firings are over-reactions, but in her case I would be more concerned about her decision not to self-report than the arrest itself.  As her boss I would think, you run a helo squadron, if you'll hide something that you know I will eventually find about about, what might you be hiding within your command? 

A shame all around.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 10, 2017)

I think anyone that beats their spouse is a tool regardless of what they do for a living. If it isn't self-defense,  you are a spousal abuser and deserve what you get for your actions.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 10, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Often I think these firings are over-reactions, but in her case I would be more concerned about her decision not to self-report than the arrest itself.



I strongly agree with this.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 10, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> In your opinion sir, was her career salvageable if she had self-reported the arrest?
> 
> I'm not looking to defend her actions, just trying to understand state of mind.
> 
> ...


A DUI is grounds for relief from platoon commander to Commandant and will absolutely kill a Marine officer's career. Domestic abuse? You might as well pull the pin on a nuclear grenade. No way to escape the carnage. Keep in mind that the Marine Corps has the lowest selection/promotion rates in the military. You may be able to survive a DUI as a Lt but not as a senior officer. 

 We also have the lowest ratio of officers to enlisted and the smallest officer Corps. I think only 70% of eligible Marines were selected for Captain, 65% for Major, 60% for LtCol and something like 45% for Col. Selection to General Officer is ridiculously low. Any negative discriminator like a DUI or even a low fitness report will drop you out of the running.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 10, 2017)

@Teufel -

Thanks for the detailed response sir.  I had written a lengthy reply, but in the end it does not matter.  She's damaged goods now and you are both Marine Corps officers so I am going to stop asking you questions specific to her situation.

In this Lance Corporal's opinion, (LOL) if she had fallen on her Mameluke Sword the morning she was released from jail, the Lt. Colonel would be an anonymous blip in the Marine Corps Times and not the topic of conversation on various military boards/blogs.  

Integrity goes a long way.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 10, 2017)

DV also means no weapons, hard to be in the Military if you are not allowed to posses a weapon.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 10, 2017)

edit


----------



## Teufel (Jun 10, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Teufel -
> 
> Thanks for the detailed response sir.  I had written a lengthy reply, but in the end it does not matter.  She's damaged goods now and you are both Marine Corps officers so I am going to stop asking you questions specific to her situation.
> 
> ...


She still would have hit the blotter. Its hard to keep that stuff under wraps.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 10, 2017)

Teufel said:


> She still would have hit the blotter. Its hard to keep that stuff under wraps.


Local cops are good at letting installations know.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 12, 2017)

Teufel said:


> It's confirmed. She beat her wife and didn't tell her chain of command about being arrested.
> 
> I don't think we would be very sympathetic to a male officer who did the same. She was on track to be a General Officer. Not anymore.



Such a pitty. People do stupid shit all the time, and it just goes to show you that even the best fuck up sometimes.


----------

